# Declining Sexiness Of Vostok Backplate Graphics



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

In this batch of Vostoks I got the other day, I see that quite recently the backplate design has changed yet again -- to just a little Vostok circled-B logotype in the center.

One of the same series manufactured a couple of months earlier at least still had the two-headed chicken.

No more leaping dolphins in seascapes, no more serial numbers, no mutant fowl, no romance.

Why did they retool just to increase banality? Was that freaky bird considered too retro-nationalistic? What?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Polo_Step said:


> In this batch of Vostoks I got the other day, I see that quite recently the backplate design has changed yet again -- to just a little Vostok circled-B logotype in the center.
> 
> One of the same series manufactured a couple of months earlier at least still had the two-headed chicken.
> 
> ...


Polo Step

I have always declined from calling the back plate of a watch .......SEXY

Question







If the back plate is SEXY, what do you call the front of the watch?









Lack of design or though called, plain and simple..................... a cost cutting exercise.

Roy


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

> Lack of design or though called, plain and simple..................... a cost cutting exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But...but...they had to RETOOL to do this! That can't be cost-cutting. They _spent_ money to make new stamping dies for a new, boring graphic.

The only thing I can think of is that the old dies were due for replacement and they had an imagination lapse or it cost another $3 for a slightly larger die. [shrug]


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> Polo Step
> 
> I have always declined from calling the back plate of a watch .......SEXY
> 
> ...


Polo Step

Frustrating isn't it, when you see sense and others VOSTOK don't.

By the way







you didn't answer the question









If the back plate is SEXY, what do you call the front of the watch?

Roy


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> If the back plate is SEXY, what do you call the front of the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Kitschy, for the most part, though Vostok at their worst are far from reaching the epic bad taste of some other Russian watchmakers I could name.

Anyway, I'm thinking Vostok was taking a load of domestic heat for the Tsarist logotype; I understand there's something of a backlash against that stuff there now (particularly after the resounding snub the Romanov successors living in Palm Beach gave those bringing feelers for a restored monarchy) and agitation for a new national symbol.

I'm thinking they should go back to the frisky dolphin. Or maybe a new technological commemorative series, starting with the anniversary of the c.1955 Soviet invention of the diesel-powered table radio.

Hey, just thinkin' out loud here...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Polo_Step said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > If the back plate is SEXY, what do you call the front of the watch?
> ...


Don't be shy. Name and shame














.

So all Vostoks have the "acid-etched" backs now







? I haven't bought an Amphibia for a while.


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

raketakat said:


> So all Vostoks have the "acid-etched" backs now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't look acid-etched. They're stamped, as far as I can tell.

The Amfibiya backplate is stamped and then gets a quick grind for texture.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really liked the sunsets and Dolphins, definitely added to the charm









I wonder if the 30m `Submarine`s got now still have this back?










*Vostok 2416b automatic movement 31 bearing jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK that`s not a Dolphin


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK that`s not a Dolphin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not?

Anyhow, the very nominally "waterproof" 2416b w/submarine has the dumb circled B.

The dolphin has apparently been caught and processed as tuna.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm sure it doesnt cost much to retool for a new design - this is the middle of Russia we're talking about and labour is cheap even for a master engraver.


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> I'm sure it doesnt cost much to retool for a new design - this is the middle of Russia we're talking about and labour is cheap even for a master engraver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. I think they're just messin' with out heads. As you might have noticed in my other post, I've recently seen a page with "new" production Vostoks sporting the old sunrise/set seascape backplate.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"then gets a quick grind for texture..."

Now that, to my mind, is sexy ;-)

I miss the dolphins, though...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> "then gets a quick grind for texture..."
> 
> Now that, to my mind, is sexy ;-)
> 
> ...


I`m sure this is an Orca rather then a Dolphin


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Just been scanning e-bay and there is one advertised (vendor cobaltblue) which shows a trio of 'onion dome' towers. Never seen that one before.


----------

